# Topics > Cloud robotics, cloud computing >  Google Cloud Platform, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Home page - cloud.google.com

youtube.com/googlecloud

twitter.com/googlecloud

Google Cloud Platform on Wikipedia

Google Cloud Machine Learning

Google App Engine

----------


## Airicist

Google Cloud Platform Live Keynote

Published on Nov 5, 2014




> Keynote address from Google Cloud Platform Live in San Francisco on November 4, 2014
> 
> Hear from Google senior executives, including Vice Presidents Joerg Heilig and Brian Stevens, about the revolution underway in Cloud computing. We’ll show new innovations in Cloud Platform, share our vision for the future of Cloud and present some exciting news.

----------


## Airicist

Google data center 360 degree tour

Published on Mar 23, 2016




> Take a Google data center tour in 360 degree -- brought to you by the Google Cloud Platform team.
> 
> Learn about the massive scale, the incredible attention to security and privacy, and the amazing efforts to make the data center extremely efficient and green.

----------

